# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Headshot, AI-powered Character Creator plugin, Reallusion Inc., San Jose, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Reallusion Inc.

Home page - reallusion.com/character-creator/headshot

Character Creator

----------


## Airicist

Headshot Plugin - AI-Powered Digital Double Creation for Character Creator 3

Dec 3, 2019




> Headshot, the AI-powered Character Creator plugin generates 3D realtime digital humans from one photo. Apart from intelligent texture blending and head mesh creation, the generated digital doubles are fully rigged for voice lipsync, facial expression, and full body animation. Headshot contains two AI modes: Pro Mode & Auto Mode. Pro Mode includes Headshot 1000+ sculpting morphs, Image Mapping and Texture Reprojection tools. The Pro Mode is designed for production level hi-res texture processing and ultimate face shape refinement. Auto Mode makes lower-res virtual heads with additional 3D hair in a fully automatic process.

----------

